# Replica watches?



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Im bored of my Armani watch that i only brought a few months ago costing me £300.

Times are hard at the moment as im in the process of selling my Golf and upgrading to an audi A5 which are about 15 grand.

so i was thinking of a replica watch, something like Bvlgari.

Any of you have a replica rolex or whatever?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

River Island £15 lol!!


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

buy a seiko


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Replica = fake


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

OP im guessing by replica you mean "fake", imo if i cant afford the real ting then id settle for a cheaper non fake item


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Seriously though, a mate got a fake Rolex that was a fair chunk of cash like 700ish but it's the dog dangles the sweep on it is perfect. In Bulgaria I nearly picked up a Breitling that was £100 but didn't fit my wrist and I wouldn't be fooling anyone!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ballin said:


> Seriously though, a mate got a *fake Rolex that was a fair chunk of cash like 700ish* but it's the dog dangles the sweep on it is perfect. In Bulgaria I nearly picked up a Breitling that was £100 but didn't fit my wrist and I wouldn't be fooling anyone!


cant be as perfect as the real thing and as for spending £700 they must have seen him coming :whistling:


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

forgive my ignorance but surely one could buy a decent watch for 700 quid


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL aye you could.

I got given a 4 grand Omega off my parents for my 18th birthday. Problem I have is I'm too scared to wear it!!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

You do get high quality,Swiss made 'replicas' these days,basically a high quality watch worth a couple of hundred quid with another companies brand put on it.I think when people hear 'replica' they assume fake Rolex's from Magaluf that turn your wrist green but you can get good quality ones!


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Ballin said:


> Seriously though, a mate got a fake Rolex that was a fair chunk of cash like 700ish but it's the dog dangles the sweep on it is perfect. In Bulgaria I nearly picked up a Breitling that was £100 but didn't fit my wrist and I wouldn't be fooling anyone!


Mugged off


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

My da has a real rolex and also picked up a fake one on holidays. The fake one keeps better time than the real, and never loses a second.

I have picked up many replica breightling, rolex etc watches when abroad and they are nice to have. All of them are perpetual motion movements and they are not all just tin pieces of ****.

Saving for a real breightling at the minute tho


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Ballin said:


> LOL aye you could.
> 
> I got given a 4 grand Omega off my parents for my 18th birthday. Problem I have is I'm too scared to wear it!!


Don't be....if you have a watch I presume it's insured separately? Wear it with pride, my watch was nearly three times this and I always wear it with pride! If something going to happen its going to happen!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Some of the replicas are as good as the real thing, I love watches and have several replicas, but very good copies. Even my local jeweller doesn't believe my senna is a fake, but I know it is


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

I had a fake rolex when i was 16. It wasnt a crap fake as my grandad is a watch dealer and got it off one of his friends who was a bit of a dodgier watch dealer lol. It was crap though. broke every 2 weeks. it looked fantastic but just couldnt keep time.

I have a real breitling now and it is probably my favourite thing in the world.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

No fakes man... Jus use your phone for time and save up for a real bretling navitimer 1401...


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yea im talking about getting a decent fake for like 200 quid! i dont like any of these others ive only had that armani one for a few months, 300 quid down!


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

MonstaMuscle said:


> No fakes man... Jus use your phone for time and save up for a real bretling navitimer 1401...


Will take me ages just saved up 15 grand for a new car!


----------



## Jeckyll (Sep 19, 2011)

TS99 said:


> Will take me ages just saved up 15 grand for a new car!


Another AUDI thread on the way?

just joking dude


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I had a replica tag heur(?) watch from china that started going backwards in time lol


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

I love watches...I have some quality ones and also so reps. I get bored very easily with one style... So reps allow me to give a watch a go to see if i want the real one and also lets me leave my precious at home when i go out on the raz....if I scuff the case or get it nicked I don't care.

Yes you can get crap ones but you can also get some great quality ones. I've not had any problems with my reps.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

JusNoGood said:


> I love watches...I have some quality ones and also so reps. I get bored very easily with one style... So reps allow me to give a watch a go to see if i want the real one and also lets me leave my precious at home when i go out on the raz....if I scuff the case or get it nicked I don't care.
> 
> Yes you can get crap ones but you can also get some great quality ones. I've not had any problems with my reps.


Did you get them online? maybe give me the website?

As for the audi thread... i will post a pic of the car when i get it so i dont get any 'pic or bs' comments haha. its coming dont worry!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Cant see fascination with expensive watches myself. Think the most I've paid for one is £90 and its my "going out watch"

My one for work cost about £25, i'm always knocking it so not bothered if it gets scratched/broke.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

I got replica Cartier watch cost £90 for it, dads got same one a real one though and telling ya can not hardly tell any difference.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Give me websites people!!


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

http://www.watchuks.co.uk/cartier.html?p=3

Got mine from here, prices seem to have gone up though.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Cheers bruvvaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Try the RWG forum mate :wink:


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

dhgate.com , replica paradise, I was buying replica ray an a while back and they were bang on in every way , for about £3 a pair

Watches are available on there, in fact anything that can be copied is on there


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2012)

people who think they're buying a "good" fake watch are retarded seriously.

I spent a few days in shanghai, the fake markets there are brilliant, down alleys, behind armoured doors, eveerything you could want, i kept ****ing off the owners by stopping other tourists paying silly prices.

that fantastic super fake you think is "worth" 200 quid can be got for 30-40 tops, the cheaper fakes go all the way down to a couple quid.

n the guy who paid 700 for a fake got completely and utterly mugged off lol


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> people who think they're buying a "good" fake watch are retarded seriously.
> 
> I spent a few days in shanghai, the fake markets there are brilliant, down alleys, behind armoured doors, eveerything you could want, i kept ****ing off the owners by stopping other tourists paying silly prices.
> 
> ...


Thats not true though is it, no offence but if you think every fake watch is made or sold in Shanghai then im afraid you ate one too many cats whilst out there mate!

And to be honest if you kept on sticking ya nose in putting people off stuff you would of had your own Shanghai suprise if you had stayed any longer!


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> people who think they're buying a "good" fake watch are retarded seriously.
> 
> I spent a few days in shanghai, the fake markets there are brilliant, down alleys, behind armoured doors, eveerything you could want, i kept ****ing off the owners by stopping other tourists paying silly prices.
> 
> ...


Nice, so why are you calling me a retard? You spent a few days in Shanghai and now you are an expert?


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

I would still wear a fake one from abroad somewhere ahaha


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

like the other guy said better off with a cheap name brand rather than a fake, had Rolex for 10 years never a problem wore it every day, sold it last year to update cosmetically. i now have a tag.

the bit i find funny is the 15k for a car and 15p for a watch. why not get ya car then wait and get a real watch that you will be happy with rather than some **** that when asked if its real you wind up looking cheap or tight. what ever people are happy with i guess, for me fake anything is not the way to go


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

I would rather have a £12500 car and a £2500 watch :thumb:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

A fake watch is fine, Adidas Two stripe however...


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

You could go for a second hand watch or an auction such as fellowes - not sure of the savings but in these times watches are available second hand for a fair discount.


----------



## goat (Jun 9, 2011)

mate i,ve bought a armani watch off a site called ioffer.com plenty replicas


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

vduboli said:


> Don't be....if you have a watch I presume it's insured separately? Wear it with pride, my watch was nearly three times this and I always wear it with pride! If something going to happen its going to happen!


Best advice mate- glad you said this- thrown some reps your way.

Here it is if you are interested in watches below. Got it insured through home insurance just in time for holiday!!


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

I bought a couple of 'replicas' when I was in Singapore. They were quite well made and I wasn't bothered if I knocked them about or lost them (which I did).

I cant see the point in spending a small fortune on a watch but each to their own, a mate of mine bought himself a Omega for about 4000 grand and wears it all the time. It does look nice but I cant see what makes it worth 4000 grand though!


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

As far as I was aware a fake watch is not the same as a replica


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

sawyer said:


> As far as I was aware a fake watch is not the same as a replica


They're all the same imo, no matter how good they look, if you can't afford it, don't buy it

Buying a fake rolex / breitling etc is just fake, acting something that you are not


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

You are indeed a retard for buying a fake watch for 700 quid PMSL

I'd pay 20quid max for a fake watch if i were to buy one but id rather just wear a real nice looking watch.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

got a fake Breitling for 75quid, usually 6k in the shops. You cant tell the difference + it tells the same time as a real 6k Breitling, but for a hell of alot less money. ha


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Speedway said:


> I would rather have a £12500 car and a £2500 watch :thumb:


Rolex dont go for less than £4500


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

havent read the whole thread but i have a few invicta watches there **** hot for the cash i payed £190 for my lates russian diver one and its bloody huge, they do a good range though worth a look.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

BONE said:


> Yes they do mate.


lol no they dont.. show me. One of the cheapest being the latest STEEL CERAMIC GMT MASTER 116710 - Priced @ £4,851.37


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Faire enough yes. Not my 1st choice tho if I had to buy one.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I love watches, some cheap some not so, but can't see the point, for me, of buying the real thing when a decent replica is indistinguishable. I recently took my replica tag senna to the jewellers to ask if they'd do something to it and couldn't convince them it wasn't real, the £1800+ I'd saved knew it was. They eventually called to check the serial number before they believed me. So what more do you get for the extra?

I like the look and feel of the watch, not how much unpaid for it. Not saying everybody should feel the same, but works for me.

Same with cars, I'd rather have a nice xkr than a db7


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replica watches are actually top class if you get the AAA ones. They are made to be an exact copy of the real thing, in every way, the high end ones, even use the same internals as the real thing, the reason they get away with the cost is that they use different materials for the outside.

You will pay a few hundred quid for the high end ones, but they are actually worth that because of the internals, swiss movement, is swiss movement.

My son was looking at an Armani watch last year, £300, i found the same thing on a replica site and told him to tell me which one was real, he couldn't.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

BONE said:


> One of my fav watches i own
> 
> http://historypreservation.com/hpassociates/pilot.php


That's really nice!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Kimball said:


> I love watches, some cheap some not so, but can't see the point, for me, of buying the real thing when a decent replica is indistinguishable. I recently took my replica tag senna to the jewellers to ask if they'd do something to it and couldn't convince them it wasn't real, the £1800+ I'd saved knew it was. They eventually called to check the serial number before they believed me. So what more do you get for the extra?
> 
> I like the look and feel of the watch, not how much unpaid for it. Not saying everybody should feel the same, but works for me.
> 
> Same with cars, I'd rather have a nice xkr than a db7





LunaticSamurai said:


> Replica watches are actually top class if you get the AAA ones. They are made to be an exact copy of the real thing, in every way, the high end ones, even use the same internals as the real thing, the reason they get away with the cost is that they use different materials for the outside.
> 
> You will pay a few hundred quid for the high end ones, but they are actually worth that because of the internals, swiss movement, is swiss movement.
> 
> My son was looking at an Armani watch last year, £300, i found the same thing on a replica site and told him to tell me which one was real, he couldn't.


You will pay a Rolex £5k for the craftsmanship that goes inside the watch. And this can never be beaten. Top high end quality that makes the all difference.

A rolex is not about what it looks like on the outside. It's all about how it is built in the inside.

No fake watches can be as good in quality or else they would cost a fortune to make and wouldnt longer be any more reason in making one. Logical.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

www.thewatchstore.info


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

gymgym said:


> A rolex is not about what it looks like on the outside. It's all about how it is built in the inside.


In what way? My fake Rolex keeps near perfect time, is 7 years old and can't tell the difference? And it's a 10k watch, so what would the extra near £10k have got me. In the real world, other than satisfaction if I like spending a lot of money for the sake of it!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Kimball said:


> In what way? My fake Rolex keeps near perfect time, is 7 years old and can't tell the difference? And it's a 10k watch, so what would the extra near £10k have got me. In the real world, other than satisfaction if I like spending a lot of money for the sake of it!


Top high end materials. And a certificate that says you own a Rolex. A real one and not a fake one. And this is priceless.

You saying that u paid £10K for a fake Rolex ? U are mad. U could have bought a real Rolex for half the money and tell urself "I own the real deal, I own a real Rolex and not some wannabe looking alike Rolex."


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

gymgym said:


> Top high end materials. And a certificate that says you own a Rolex. A real one and not a fake one. And this is priceless.
> 
> You saying that u paid £10K for a fake Rolex ? U are mad. U could have bought a real Rolex for half the money and tell urself "I own the real deal, I own a real Rolex and not some wannabe looking alike Rolex."


Not to me it's not, it's not worth 10p.

No you daft bugger I paid £165 for a watch that would cost £10k if it came with a piece of paper and what you say would be nicer inside, but wouldn't keep better time and would cost more than mine did to have serviced to keep as good time

Mine actually did come with a box and tags but I'd look a bit of a [email protected] carrying them about to make it look real so I binned them.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

gymgym said:


> You will pay a Rolex £5k for the craftsmanship that goes inside the watch. And this can never be beaten. Top high end quality that makes the all difference.
> 
> A rolex is not about what it looks like on the outside. It's all about how it is built in the inside.
> 
> No fake watches can be as good in quality or else they would cost a fortune to make and wouldnt longer be any more reason in making one. Logical.


You need to do a little more research into this. Rolex are now using quartz movements. At the end of the day, you buy a genuine watch because of the design and or the name, some collectors will buy because of build quality or history concerning a certain type of watch, but even the high end replicas, or Franken (top of the line) use the same materials, where they can.

There has been a program on tv with a watch expert talking about these high end fakes, and has said that some of them are actually worth up to £1000, these being ones that are 99.9% unable to tell apart from the real thing. Some fake Rolex watches have even been found to use karat gold.

Personally i would hesitate spending thousands of pounds, for a genuine watch when i can get something just as good, (yes just as good) for a few hundred.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

BONE said:


> What model is your fake? how much did u pay for it. just curious if you know are the weights the same as a real rolex?


Weights are identical, according to a jeweller friend,, Swiss automatic movement and no idea of make, it was completely branded Rolex, the strap was actually pretty crap but I replaced it with a NATO style one which I much prefer.

Not knocking you collecting the real thing, just not for me, I've got a loft full of computers going back to the early 70s


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

gymgym said:


> Top high end materials. And a certificate that says you own a Rolex. A real one and not a fake one. And this is priceless.
> 
> You saying that u paid £10K for a fake Rolex ? U are mad. U could have bought a real Rolex for half the money and tell urself "I own the real deal, I own a real Rolex and not some wannabe looking alike Rolex."


In all fairness, if i put a high end fake in your hands and told you it was real, you wouldn't now the difference, thats the truth of it!!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

The tag is my best replica IMO though, absolutely spot on, strap and everythibg


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

lol look mate as long as u happy that's all it matters. I explained myself quiet well and made my point in that thread.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> You need to do a little more research into this. Rolex are now using quartz movements. At the end of the day, you buy a genuine watch because of the design and or the name, some collectors will buy because of build quality or history concerning a certain type of watch, but even the high end replicas, or Franken (top of the line) use the same materials, where they can.
> 
> There has been a program on tv with a watch expert talking about these high end fakes, and has said that some of them are actually worth up to £1000, these being ones that are 99.9% unable to tell apart from the real thing. Some fake Rolex watches have even been found to use karat gold.
> 
> Personally i would hesitate spending thousands of pounds, for a genuine watch when i can get something just as good, (yes just as good) for a few hundred.


Where can I buy these fake high-end watches?


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Got a good tag huer watch, same as my dads 2k one for £20 off they black guys on holiday. Still works a year on


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

You only have to do a search on the internet for AAA+ watches, and you;ll find what your looking for.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Something like this?

http://www.allswisswatch.com/swiss-rolex-submariner-replica-silver-40mm-blue-ceramic-bezel-blue-mother-of-pearl-dial.html


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Fat said:


> Something like this?
> 
> http://www.allswisswatch.com/swiss-rolex-submariner-replica-silver-40mm-blue-ceramic-bezel-blue-mother-of-pearl-dial.html


Yes.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

BONE said:


> Where did yous buy these high end fakes? Could you post a site so i can have a look?
> 
> Once i buy my new seamaster planet ocean im selling all my watches expect the hanhart. I need the money so will be selling and buying the omega about a year old for below 2k ans wearing it daily. Keeping the hanhart for special occasions


I got mine from a guy I found online about 6-7 years ago. You can search for aaa watches but some of them can push £1k. Think I've got some old links on my laptop, I'll have a look. But £125-£250 is enough to get a pretty good replica. Enough to fool most jewellers.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Avoid any gold ones though as it will be plate and eventually wear. I prefer stainless anyway.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

my brother goes to china quite alot. he comes back with loads of fake watches. i will admit to knowing naff all about watches, if i want to know the time i look at my iphone :thumb: . but over there you have different brackets for finnish quality. for the very very good replicas (best in the world) your looking at £100 in the equivilent chinese currency. ive seen some he has bought and they look absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

BONE said:


> I collect watches mate, get them at auctions or even on ebay and you can get many a good roles for below the £4500 youve said eg below
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ROLEX-Oyster-Perpetual-MILGAUSS-Black-Dial-Stainless-Steel-116400-/300704136888?pt=Wris****ches&hash=item46035cfeb8
> 
> My first rolex was an air king in which i paid just over £2000 for.


not sounding too harsh, but for £3,500 that looks ****e?


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

I can understand people have different budgets.

One thing though, why do people who have fake watches have real iphones? If you just want to look the part and not pay the propler price, why not buy a chinese fake iphone?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Let's be honest there's a lot of shady sites, so doing a search for aaa may still get u raped in the bum!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Hardc0re said:


> I can understand people have different budgets.
> 
> One thing though, why do people who have fake watches have real iphones? If you just want to look the part and not pay the propler price, why not buy a chinese fake iphone?


Because a fake iPhone won't work as well as a real iPhone. But a high end replica watch will!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm going to buy one and I'll post how it looks for anyone interested.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

luther1 said:


> www.thewatchstore.info


If the price was right, there are 2 breightlings, 1 omega and a hublot on there that i would buy not a bother.

But there is no price list :/


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Because a fake iPhone won't work as well as a real iPhone. But a high end replica watch will!


Makes sense Fatstuff. I suppose I was thinking about the cheap tat fakes that stop working after a few weeks. My statement was a bit of a blanket statement.

Would be a dull world if we all had same tastes and prefrences.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

RelaxTheBody said:


> If the price was right, there are 2 breightlings, 1 omega and a hublot on there that i would buy not a bother.
> 
> But there is no price list :/


You've got to send him an email but they are roughly £150 if I remember. There is a global site dedicated to replica watches called repgeek and they have about a dozen approved dealers on there and some are nearly a grand. Some of the dealers are proper watchmakers and alter replicas ro makes them nearer an original. Have a look,it will open your eyes to replicas


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

This is my Fake Breitling, I bought it in Thailand 2 years ago cost £50, I could have bought one considerably cheaper but the quality isn't there.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't know anything about watches but is this good quality and worth the price? Site legit?

http://www.allswisswatch.com/swiss-rolex-submariner-43mm-special-ceramics-bezel-black-dial-and-special-strap-replica-watch.html


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

luther1 said:


> You've got to send him an email but they are roughly £150 if I remember. There is a global site dedicated to replica watches called repgeek and they have about a dozen approved dealers on there and some are nearly a grand. Some of the dealers are proper watchmakers and alter replicas ro makes them nearer an original. Have a look,it will open your eyes to replicas


email sent mate thanks, if the price is right i will pick one up for sure. Have you used this site before? If so hows the quality/weight etc


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

What's the quality like Luther, I would pay £150 for a decent replica


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Hardc0re said:


> I can understand people have different budgets.
> 
> One thing though, why do people who have fake watches have real iphones? If you just want to look the part and not pay the propler price, why not buy a chinese fake iphone?


Because there is a difference when buying replica software and replica hardware. A watch just needs to tell the time. An Iphone needs to do everything from playing tediously sh*it games for hours on end to managing diary's, contacts, pictures. I will be interested in looking at the Iwatch when it comes out though. I have looked at top end watches and couldn't care for its heritage or the BRAND it comes from and I'm not hard up but could not justify to myself spending anything more then 200quid at most on a watch. My only choice of watch for ok quality and style is POLICE.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

forget fakes.

Get a decent made swiss 'replica'... Its really good quality (on par with tissot etc) and will probably set you back £100-400. Unlike a fake rolex, that has terrible metal and movement work, and can spotted as a fake a mile off, swiss replicas are quality made, only difference is it may have a 'smaller known' manufacture' company name on it...

Got myself a Parnis 43MM power reserve










Slip on a steel bracelet and its very similar to a 2k tag, and made with similar quality to a tissot swiss


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

RelaxTheBody said:


> If the price was right, there are 2 breightlings, 1 omega and a hublot on there that i would buy not a bother.
> 
> But there is no price list :/


http://thewatchstore.info/Breitling%20Bentley%20Motors%20Top%20Grade%20Page.html

^^ thats the fake Breitling ive got. Paid £70 or £75 delivered from China. Has all the stamps and everything on it. Believe it or not it tells the same time as my £500 Armani watch my missus bought me, that i dont wear lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> http://thewatchstore.info/Breitling%20Bentley%20Motors%20Top%20Grade%20Page.html
> 
> ^^ thats the fake Breitling ive got. Paid £70 or £75 delivered from China. Has all the stamps and everything on it. Believe it or not it tells the same time as my £500 Armani watch my missus bought me, that i dont wear lol.


Is yours from that site?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> http://thewatchstore.info/Breitling%20Bentley%20Motors%20Top%20Grade%20Page.html
> 
> ^^ thats the fake Breitling ive got. Paid £70 or £75 delivered from China. Has all the stamps and everything on it. Believe it or not it tells the same time as my £500 Armani watch my missus bought me, that i dont wear lol.


I had the same, was too big for my wrists though so I nearly offloaded it to a bouncer at the club I worked in, told him it was hot and he could have it for £500, he was ready to pay when I just burst out laughin n gave it to him for a tenner.

I bought mine in shanghai


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

phoenixlaw said:


> Because there is a difference when buying replica software and replica hardware. A watch just needs to tell the time. An Iphone needs to do everything from playing tediously sh*it games for hours on end to managing diary's, contacts, pictures. I will be interested in looking at the Iwatch when it comes out though. I have looked at top end watches and couldn't care for its heritage or the BRAND it comes from and I'm not hard up but could not justify to myself spending anything more then 200quid at most on a watch. My only choice of watch for ok quality and style is POLICE.


I've got a lovely police watch, a fake breitling and a decent replica Jacob! The Jacob gets the most use!


----------



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

paid £30 for a brietling about 3 years from them shady shops in mancland looks decent keeps time nice movement just lacks the weight and the massive pricetag

been on lads hols and pretty much wear it everyday dropped it and hit it and its stood the test of time be gutted doing that with a 10k watch


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

There are so many different grades of copy. You can get a cheap chinese movement, 21 jewel movement,a Swiss movement etc. Different microns of gold plating. Correct hallmarks,correct bpm second hand etc.An average copy will look real to your average person,but show it to someone who has a real watch and they will notice.A top end replica is hard to tell apart from the real thing without very close inspection


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I've had a few replica watches over the years but invested in a real Tag Heuer Monaco last year and would never wear a replica again.

Got myself a Tag Heuer Carrera earlier this year and it looks ace!!!

The replica watches get scuffed and the glass on the scratches far too easy.

I wash both of my Tag's under a hot water tap and they look like brand new, you cant do that with a replica.

Save up and get the real thing, they are a good investment and don't really lose that much value


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Also,its no good have a copy of a 15k watch on and turning up in a 3k car. Have the same watch on and pull up in a 20k car and you'll get away with it


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

luther1 said:


> Also,its no good have a copy of a 15k watch on and turning up in a 3k car. Have the same watch on and pull up in a 20k car and you'll get away with it


That i agree with, if you are going to do the whole fake watch thing then at least look like you can afford a real one.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> http://thewatchstore.info/Breitling%20Bentley%20Motors%20Top%20Grade%20Page.html
> 
> ^^ thats the fake Breitling ive got. Paid £70 or £75 delivered from China. Has all the stamps and everything on it. Believe it or not it tells the same time as my £500 Armani watch my missus bought me, that i dont wear lol.


That is a cool watch


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> http://thewatchstore.info/Breitling%20Bentley%20Motors%20Top%20Grade%20Page.html
> 
> ^^ thats the fake Breitling ive got. Paid £70 or £75 delivered from China. Has all the stamps and everything on it. Believe it or not it tells the same time as my £500 Armani watch my missus bought me, that i dont wear lol.


I've got the same one from Egypt for £60!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I have a Rolex Daytona replica, and the quality is awesome, from the same site as Clubbers


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

luther1 said:


> Also,its no good have a copy of a 15k watch on and turning up in a 3k car. Have the same watch on and pull up in a 20k car and you'll get away with it


Had a lad in the pub say to me "my watch is better than yours"

I said lets have a look... it was a Rolex Submariner...... "Its a fake that pal" i said to him "How do you know?"

Wanted to say, your dressed in asda george clothes but went down the route of his watch was too light to be a real one.

Nothing more funny than some dope trying to pull that an 8k watch is real


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I've got a Hublot Big Bang - bough in Dubai for about £160-175 and faultless - http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?hl=en&cp=8&gs_id=u&xhr=t&q=hublot+big+bang&safe=off&um=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1440&bih=740&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=5448221649378386619&sa=X&ei=v4CqT5OsHOSJ6QHOjbiCAQ&ved=0CFcQ8gIwAQ

I should add I don't palm it off as a real one... but I do say a real ones worth 10k and you will have your arm cut off for less!! haha


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Hendrix said:


> That is a cool watch


Every man and his dog has this watch

I would never get a breitling watch far to common with people wearing [email protected] fakes


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Hendrix said:


> That is a cool watch


yeah its huge, everyone spots it and comments. Doorman wearing what they think is a 6k Breitling, must mean business  lol

they do the same style watch in chrome with diamonds round the edge. That looks amazing!

got my watch from here;

http://www.watch-replicas.co.uk/bentley-c-16_18.html


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

You can buy a half decent Raymond Weil Watch thats genuine for about £450!

http://www.watchesandbeyond.com/item.asp?brand=&model=58731ST00309&gender=&series=Don+Giovanni&pricerangel=0&pricerangeh=500&pricerange=0&style=All&keywords=


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Admittedly I have just posted a womans watch, but they are out there


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Big Kris said:


> I've had a few replica watches over the years but invested in a real Tag Heuer Monaco last year and would never wear a replica again.
> 
> Got myself a Tag Heuer Carrera earlier this year and it looks ace!!!
> 
> ...


You can with a replica not a fake. I've been swimming with my tag both salt water and swimming pool dozens of times. No scratches, unmarked glass, and I'm clumsy.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I have a nice RADO watch bought in Dubai for £1,100.00 didn't wear it for ages but now wear it to work as it looks the nuts with a suit


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Good reps have the same AR coating good quality watches have.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

I emailed the guy to ask for a price for this replica

http://thewatchstore.info/Breitling%20Navitimer%20Heritage%20Page.html

replied back £335! mg: :death:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fcukin hell


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> I emailed the guy to ask for a price for this replica
> 
> http://thewatchstore.info/Breitling%20Navitimer%20Heritage%20Page.html
> 
> replied back £335! mg: :death:


Thats too much money considering the movement isn't even Swiss


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

I know a mate got a fake one of www.ioffer.com to compare with his real one, said it was alright


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Id rather buy a decent Seiko than pay £335 for a fake watch....when i can afford the real deal i'll get one but tbh i never wear one so doubt i will


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

luther1 said:


> Also,its no good have a copy of a 15k watch on and turning up in a 3k car. Have the same watch on and pull up in a 20k car and you'll get away with it


lol that doesnt just apply to watches.. I know of a few people that live in shat holes and one drives a late Porsche the other believe it or not a four year old Ferrari???

Now each to their own an all that but i personally would feel a little silly pulling up to a shat hole in a Ferrari!


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

There are some other nice breitlings on there for about 130, that's reasonable if you ask me!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RelaxTheBody said:


> There are some other nice breitlings on there for about 130, that's reasonable if you ask me!


Depends on quality, £300 is reasonable if it's pretty much exact!!


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't wear a watch. :laugh:


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

I want a decent watch but do not have a clue, im assuming the best place to get a replica is www.allswisswatch.com


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

bighead1985 said:


> I want a decent watch but do not have a clue, im assuming the best place to get a replica is www.allswisswatch.com


That's where I'm ordering my Rolex tomorrow so hopefully something comes lol

I assume they're good considering the price.

http://www.allswisswatch.com/swiss-rolex-submariner-43mm-special-ceramics-bezel-black-dial-and-special-strap-replica-watch.html


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

i get really good replica watcvhes and wallets when i go abroad and do this trick alot of the time it works go into a pakistanni shop tell them behind the counter you work down the road at the local hotel cleaning rooms and you found these watches you dont know if there real or fake so give me 20 quid and a few beers and you can have it ive done this 7 times and 5 times its worked there really into there watches and will take the risk incase they are genuine and are suckers to the hotel cleaner thing lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> i get really good replica watcvhes and wallets when i go abroad and do this trick alot of the time it works go into a pakistanni shop tell them behind the counter you work down the road at the local hotel cleaning rooms and you found these watches you dont know if there real or fake so give me 20 quid and a few beers and you can have it ive done this 7 times and 5 times its worked there really into there watches and will take the risk incase they are genuine and are suckers to the hotel cleaner thing lol


i go to work


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> i go to work


so do i and i graft my ass of but intresting ways to make money on the side are all good you can never have to much money lifes about chasing money


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Fat said:


> That's where I'm ordering my Rolex tomorrow so hopefully something comes lol
> 
> I assume they're good considering the price.
> 
> http://www.allswisswatch.com/swiss-rolex-submariner-43mm-special-ceramics-bezel-black-dial-and-special-strap-replica-watch.html


Why would you spend £400 on a fake watch?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> so do i and i graft my ass of but intresting ways to make money on the side are all good you can never have to much money lifes about chasing money


I never said u didn't


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Why would you spend £400 on a fake watch?


Apparently to the guys in here it's made with top quality materials which look identical and weighs like the real thing


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

bighead1985 said:


> I want a decent watch but do not have a clue, im assuming the best place to get a replica is www.allswisswatch.com


Your assumption is very wrong


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Fat said:


> Apparently to the guys in here it's made with top quality materials which look identical and weighs like the real thing


Best get a couple then....


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## KingofHearts (Sep 4, 2011)

Go to a second hand jeweler and spend some time looking at genuine watches for less than half their retail price. I bought an Omega seamaster for £700, in perfect condition, just didn't have a box which saved me £300!

Compared to the brand new one, which is £2300, I think it was the smart thing to do.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Fvck me ,the prices some people are paying for replica watches are crazy. The whole point for me to buy a replica/fake would be because I was paying peanuts for it.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

The real CK's cost about £15 a pair but you can pick these "replicas" up from any decent boot fair for £2.50


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> View attachment 83429
> 
> 
> The real CK's cost about £15 a pair but you can pick these "replicas" up from any decent boot fair for £2.50


DO they weigh the same?

How about keeping time?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

Fat said:


> Apparently to the guys in here it's made with top quality materials which look identical and weighs like the real thing


it's mental mate.

They had these watches in Shanghai, they'd pretend they were the superduper jobs, and tbf they were much nicer than the rest of the tat, but they'd try and get hundreds for em, saying the same **** people are saying in here (but in dodgy engrish) and tourists were buying em, I laughed the places down and would tell em to get fvcked, then offer £30 and walk out, 9 times out of 10 they'd come running out "OK OK YOU BUY"

The super duper fakes are worth £20-30, maybe £40 tops, the crap regular fakes £10 tops.

My friend bought a chanel bag which was incredible, i mean, calfskin or something, softest leather i've ever seen we couldn't believe how nice this bag was, they wanted £250 for it, their regular bags were £10-£20 or whatever, this one thye kept going on about it being the same material etc "same as real, same as real" and she offered £50 or so and when they turned her down flat and she walked out they chased her out of the shop with it hidden in a bag and let her have it for £50...they just didn't want the other tourists who really believed it was that good a fake to see them selling it for £50.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> DO they weigh the same?
> 
> How about keeping time?


To be honest you couldnt even tell the difference


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

got a tag replica 10 year a go, still going strong mates. The best 50 I spent in a long time


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

£40 for my rolex daytona, **** $500 LOL


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Vibrance said:


> £40 for my rolex daytona, **** $500 LOL


Fully functional automatic movement? Thought not.


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Kimball said:


> Fully functional automatic movement? Thought not.


Fully auto does have to be wound up occasionally for the power reserve (once every couple of months) it's not a perfect replica but it does the job.









Oh and the dials are wrong and broke, but not asif anyone would notice also I have blue pen under my nail, it's not dirty.

Oh and the screw is out I know, takes a little tinkering to get back,

Oh and officially is spelt wrong -.-










Here is an LV I payed £10 for


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Vibrance said:


> Fully auto does have to be wound up occasionally for the power reserve (once every couple of months) it's not a perfect replica but it does the job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough and if you're happy with it no probs, but that is very much a fake not a replica. Hence the price difference.


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Kimball said:


> Fair enough and if you're happy with it no probs, but that is very much a fake not a replica. Hence the price difference.


True enough, I don't have the cash for a real one or a top replica, generally the more you pay the better you get, like wallets some are real leather some are like P... Whatever, if you have the money, I imagine it's alot better, fool the golf buddies.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Has anyone got a decent site for replica tags? I need 2 for best man/groom presents seen them for £63 but dunno if the site is legit?


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

I have to say that I did get quite lucky last summer.. a guy sold me a genuine Rolex on the beach in Jamaica for just $20! What a result! and I thought it was just a wind up.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Bulk1 said:


> I have to say that I did get quite lucky last summer.. a guy sold me a genuine Rolex on the beach in Jamaica for just $20! What a result! and I thought it was just a wind up.


Yes kids, this is proof you should buy stolen goods!


----------



## si23 (Feb 3, 2010)

i got a rolex explorer 1 500 quid cheper then they are in the uk from usa uk they cost £2500


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> Yes kids, this is proof you should buy stolen goods!


 That's the important bit... as soon as you get home...file off the serial number.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Bulk1 said:


> That's the important bit... as soon as you get home...file off the serial number.


Feels much lighter on your wrist, this is the main reason for this.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

I brought 2 from slix watches, not bad, love my bvlgari one which was like £40 and the rolex replica cost me £120!

Rolex looks the nuts though, apparently its 18k gold plated haha


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

TS99 said:


> I brought 2 from slix watches, not bad, love my bvlgari one which was like £40 and the rolex replica cost me £120!
> 
> Rolex looks the nuts though, apparently its 18k gold plated haha


I will have a look over there.

http://servingnotice.com/fh/ -.- ****


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.silix-prime.co/


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

TS99 said:


> http://www.silix-prime.co/


http://www.silix-prime.co/index.php?main_page=specials

I just wet my pants, their own pictures too xoxooxoxox


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

haha its a good service from them, paid via paypal too so its safe.

didnt take long for postage, they arrived in a headphones box as replica watches are illegal


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Some seriously cheap prices, what are the watch weights like?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

4 grams on average


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

I was prevouisly vibrance so i the general replica stuff, the watches there look good and with the stickers etc, if they come like that, i generally buy from: http://www.ioffer.com/c/Watches-1015668/

But they just arent dependable etc, hard to get a rolex but when you do its quite cheap, im torn between something from there and this:

www.ioffer.com/i/new-style-fashion-automatic-mechanical-men-s-watches-492633654


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Some seriously cheap prices, what are the watch weights like?


Exactly the same as the originals generally (Weighted)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

TS99 said:


> haha its a good service from them, paid via paypal too so its safe.
> 
> didnt take long for postage, they arrived in a headphones box as replica watches are illegal


This site is definately gtg then? Just about to buy 2 Tag's...


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

How do the diamonds look in these?

Need a present for a lady friend.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

TS99 said:


> http://www.silix-prime.co/


done a bit of research on these, and they are one of the best it seems!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Would love an Omega Seamaster replica, would love the real thing even more! Also quite like the U-Boat stuff


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

BigrR said:


> Would love an Omega Seamaster replica, would love the real thing even more! Also quite like the U-Boat stuff


All on slix they have some on special offer $25


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

The Silberstein watch looks great!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Just received these in the post from silix-prime, excellent service and quality! Delivered in about 2 weeks.

£135 for a rolex and 2 tags


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Ben_Dover said:


> Just received these in the post from silix-prime, excellent service and quality! Delivered in about 2 weeks.
> 
> £135 for a rolex and 2 tags


How's the weight mate


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeh decent, pretty much spot on compared to the bosses real rolex...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Have ordered a rolex from there myself 33 quid including delivery haha - that is mental!! I am not expecting a sweep that would make wiley proud for that money but it will be interesting to see the quality


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

It does sweep mate !


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

was looking to buy one of these :

http://silix-prime.co/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=116_262&products_id=4893

till i saw "LIMTED" EDITION

May go for the epic II

http://silix-prime.co/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=116_262&products_id=4849


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ben_Dover said:


> It does sweep mate !


if it did it would be amazing, i have told someone i can get decent copy rolexs for £90 lol they are very interested.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

Id never bother with a replica, more often than not more trouble than they are worth.

Id buy a decent one I could afford


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

http://silix-prime.co/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=116_262&products_id=3477

^^ i have actually got this replica, i paid £80 for it off another website, feel ripped off to fcuk lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> http://silix-prime.co/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=116_262&products_id=3477
> 
> ^^ i have actually got this replica, i paid £80 for it off another website, feel ripped off to fcuk lol


£15 on the market sir LOL.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Did you get the blue faced Rolex by any chance? Guy at work saw the quality and has just done £300 on 6 of them haha, i've added the blue faced Rolex to his order for myself, $35 bargain !


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dave said:


> Id never bother with a replica, more often than not more trouble than they are worth.
> 
> Id buy a decent one I could afford


I cant afford a rolex and £30 is half a night on the pi55. I do own nice legit watches but i got a bit of a watch habit - i will one day buy a proper rolex but at the moment, house, cars, kid(s?) are more important.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ben_Dover said:


> Did you get the blue faced Rolex by any chance? Guy at work saw the quality and has just done £300 on 6 of them haha, i've added the blue faced Rolex to his order for myself, $35 bargain !


yes, blue faced rolex


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> yes, blue faced rolex


Note to all.

Just dont get the daytona with the engraving, its the worst cheap replica, get one with the sticker on the back.

Notice my previous posts as Vibrance.

Blue one should be nice its a gen. 2 copy, question for ben_d is the sticker actually holographic?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

It is yes, can't really see it in the picture though!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> £15 on the market sir LOL.


its actually a decent watch if u ignore the fact that its quartz and the weight - looks ok on the wrist, just dont take it off for people to look at haha


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> its actually a decent watch if u ignore the fact that its quartz and the weight - looks ok on the wrist, just dont take it off for people to look at haha


I had the LV replica, (see a few pages back) never having anything thats supposed to be diamond or simular again, what are they in that bud?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

which one mate?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> which one mate?


http://img.tapatalk.com/5b7d38b9-d2af-80f2.jpg

what did they use for the diamonds in your jacob?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

for £10 i would say its just a standard quartz


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dave said:


> Id never bother with a replica, more often than not more trouble than they are worth.
> 
> Id buy a decent one I could afford


Based on what, I've got 7, the oldest is 8 years old and all working perfectly is this bro-snobbery, lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> Note to all.
> 
> Notice my previous posts as Vibrance?


Ban?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Ban?


Read the visitor messages OMDP.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i just bought a rolex and an omega speedmaster relika here in beijing.....i may get some more.......iam hoping the internals are seiko but might be chinese.......automatic movements...i have a few swiss watches, glycine, ollech & wajs and a german hanhart.......

the bird asked me for 1900 rmb (chinese dollar)....about 200 quid fir both.....i bartered to 1000 for the pair......50 quid a pop and i was still probably ass raped


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

chilisi said:


> I wouldn't buy replica as an adult. I don't see the point if it's not the real thing. If anybody knows or cares about what watch your wearing, they will know its fake.
> 
> Seems like a status thing to me.


That isn't true though, even a jeweller can't tell the difference in a good replica. Of course they can with a cheap one, but not a good one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> That isn't true though, even a jeweller can't tell the difference in a good replica. Of course they can with a cheap one, but not a good one.


Thats highly doubtful that m8, trained jewellers are taught everything on the bigger named watches, right down to the mechanics of them.

Spotting the fakes is easy for them.

If they are brought in store and sent off, the likes of Rolex will actually dismantle the watch if its found to be fake, and send the bits back to you, the jewellers themselves arnt allowed to take it off you they will tell you they are not real tho.

Only reason I know is my missus is a manager at Goldsmiths.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

rolex is hardest to fake properly due to them using the most expensive of everything!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I just took mine to the local jeweller to have some links removed, he didnt say a word about it being fake?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

www.luxurywatches4you.com

Not too familiar with replica watches so unsure if the link is any good.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

The biggest tell according to the missus its is the arms and how they swing about the face, then its the pin positions some have multiple clicks and going back and forth produces different motions etc

I wouldnt have the foggiest idea tbh

She seems to think she could spot any fake within a few seconds.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

Dave said:


> The biggest tell according to the missus its is the arms and how they swing about the face, then its the pin positions some have multiple clicks and going back and forth produces different motions etc
> 
> I wouldnt have the foggiest idea tbh
> 
> She seems to think she could spot any fake within a few seconds.


Probably could under closer inspection, don't buy one if your mates a master jeweller lol!


----------



## TYSKIESCFC (Jun 13, 2012)

I lived in Corfu for a while and every gift shop sold replica Rolexs....hope this helps :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

Aye shes had a good few laughs out of it, guys / women coming in asking about their watch etc and she has to tell them its fake, sadistic sod she is haha


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

Dave said:


> Aye shes had a good few laughs out of it, guys / women coming in asking about their watch etc and she has to tell them its fake, sadistic sod she is haha


They probably payed full price too lol!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

On a sidenote folks, anyone know anywhere to get a nice box to keep all of your watches in?


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

TS99 said:


> Im bored of my Armani watch that i only brought a few months ago costing me £300.
> 
> Times are hard at the moment as im in the process of selling my Golf and upgrading to an audi A5 which are about 15 grand.
> 
> ...


Ive got a replica or fake whatever you want to call it , amarni watch and a rolex from Ioffer ..the armani watch was a tenner and the rolex was 45 i think. I got a mate whos really into antiques and jewellery (one of those dodgy blokes theives go to) and he said no unproffessional eye could tell the difference, they look perfect to me and i get compliments when i wear either of them


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

chilisi said:


> I wouldn't buy replica as an adult. I don't see the point if it's not the real thing. If anybody knows or cares about what watch your wearing, they will know its fake.
> 
> Seems like a status thing to me.


That's wrong mate. A guy at work is a bit of a watch nut. He owns a big collection including a £9k Rolex, a Bell&Ross vintage and a few others. He asked if he could see my Bell&Ross. I handed it to him and he spent a bit of time admiring it, putting it on etc and couldn't tell it's a rep. I gave him my Omega DeVille the other day and he loved that so much he bought a real one at an airport then apologised to me for copying me lol


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

I say why pay more when you can have one that looks the exact same and works the same for much cheaper lol... I think the status thing is to do with paying all that money for a real one, not people wanting to have a replica one to look showy!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

if jewlers cant spot a replica would you trust buying a 2nd hand watch?


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Ioffer.com = genuine fake....no cheap sh!!t (in a Turkish voice)


----------



## vendettax (Jan 29, 2012)

powerhousepeter said:


> Ioffer.com = genuine fake....no cheap sh!!t (in a Turkish voice)


Any links to one's you bought and can confirm are good quality?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

vendettax said:


> Any links to one's you bought and can confirm are good quality?


Silix are very good, have bought a couple from there. Great selection.


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

what u need mate is a casio calculator watch :thumb:


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> rolex is hardest to fake properly due to them using the most expensive of everything!!


Rolex is nowhere near as hard to fake as some of the multi complication watches and tourbillons you can buy from Richard MIlle, Ulysse Nardin, Vacheron etc When is comes to it a decent watch with some complications can easily be over 100k


----------



## CTurbinado (Jan 10, 2010)

anyone know whats happened to silix prime?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

CTurbinado said:


> anyone know whats happened to silix prime?


It's changed address m8 I'll try n find it for u


----------



## CTurbinado (Jan 10, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> It's changed address m8 I'll try n find it for u


thanks! :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

www.silix-prime.so


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> www.silix-prime.so


nice, really nice :thumbup1:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

CTurbinado said:


> anyone know whats happened to silix prime?





Fatstuff said:


> www.silix-prime.so


I was about to post the same question after not being able to find there site yesterday, cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I never understood buying replica stuff, its the same as these people who drive round in Ferrari kitted MR2's with Ferrari badges all over it :gun_bandana:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Adz The Rat said:


> I never understood buying replica stuff, its the same as these people who drive round in Ferrari kitted MR2's with Ferrari badges all over it :gun_bandana:


Not really


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

Adz The Rat said:


> I never understood buying replica stuff, its the same as these people who drive round in Ferrari kitted MR2's with Ferrari badges all over it :gun_bandana:


I buy replica stuff because I may like the design but I am ****ed if I will pay the ridiculous price. I bought a replica G shock watch in Thailand for about £3 it does the same job an original and looks the same. :thumbup:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Has anybody used replicawatch.uk ??


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

I couldn't help but laugh at you poor people in this thread attempting to live above your station. Leave the real wealth for folk who are real wealthy. Now if you'll excuse me, I have a meeting to attend to - Why yes, I'll be driving myself today:










But I'll have to be quick as I'm running late:










For my appointment at the tailors:










Where we shall no doubt, indulge in some of the old "Peruvian"










Along with some vintage fizz:










Later, haters.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow mate is that a real Rolex? :lol:

Great post! :beer:


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

You can have an opinion and even dislike replica items but why do people care so much about OTHER PEOPLE who purchase and use them? Have the authentic over priced designers done something special for these people that rant over replica items being the devil that you defend them so much? People act as if its illegal, and people who make or purchase them are so horrible lol


----------



## thehogester (Feb 5, 2011)

Function wise an MR2 and Ferrari would be worlds apart. But if a watch can keep time, it's doing exactly the same job for a fraction of the price. I'd be worried wearing the real versions of these expensive watches, getting it stolen or damaging it.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Wow mate is that a real Rolex? :lol:
> 
> Great post! :beer:


That's what happens when you let your wife's gay mate bum you.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> You can have an opinion and even dislike replica items but why do people care so much about OTHER PEOPLE who purchase and use them? Have the authentic over priced designers done something special for these people that rant over replica items being the devil that you defend them so much? People act as if its illegal, and people who make or purchase them are so horrible lol


Personally I don't feel one way or another about them but I do think that these high end items are there as a side effect of people doing what they are good at and not as a primary cause as some girowarriors seem to think.

There's nothing quite as bent as *paying* to walk around with another mans name emblazoned across your chest/arze/forehead for the whole world to see. Branding, its done to cattle - see?

The vast majority of people that need fancy labels to define themselves are making up for weaknesses at their core because they lack the integrity to be/express themselves without a socially recognizable crutch that provides kudos by proxy.

Don't get me wrong, I appreciate aesthetics and design (which some products have aplomb - others just take the piyst and see what they can mug people off with in the name of "fashion") and in my youth was known to wear a genuimitation diamond from a plastic mine but I made it look good dammit and liked it cos of the shine - not because people would think I was a millionaire masquerading on the breadline.

In a nutshell, those that care about what other people think or do are often living inauthentic lives as all they care about (admitted quietly and to themselves) is what other people think about *them*. You can't please all the people all the time but you can please yourself then everything else is fine.


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

So is this site safe and good to go....bit weird the above question not being asked in the steroid section


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

xpower said:


> Has anybody used replicawatch.uk ??


 :nono: no discussing sources....


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Most clothes you buy are made in some far away country...so apart from paying for the name, what else are you paying for?

I mean i recently came back from abroad and for the price of 2 shirts here i was able to get 10 tailored shirts......only difference between the 2 here and the 10 over there is a 2x1 inch badge thats sown in to me.

I have no problem with replica stuff but dont try to say its the real thing thats all


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

We had some jumped up little **** with rich parents come and wash up for us in our kitchen last year, wore his rolex washing up, had a pair of raybands or whatever the **** they are called too, no surprise they got pinched from the staffroom, the little **** accused me for it so one Sunday when I was in early to set up the carvery I discovered he had left not only his jacket but his favourite chelsea shirt that he pretty much lived in. So out came the iphone and I filmed myself taking a poo in his jacket pocket, then got his chelsea shirt, wrapped it carefully around half a dozen eggs, clingfilmed it, pasted it in mustard and chilli paste, wrapped it again and put it in an ice cream container filled it with water and put it in the chest freezer. The best part was for the whole day going round showing everyone the video of me ****ting in his pocket, him having no idea why everyone was laughing at him, then at the end of the shift the head chef got his phone out and filmed him while I gave him my phone to watch the video hahahahaha and if he wasn't already close to losing it certainly was when I slapped a massive block of ice down on the table with his fav t shirt in it  never **** with the chef.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Still got the vid?


----------

